# شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين



## ginajoojoo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شريط ((دايما سهران))




[/IMG]

الترانيم الموجودة بالشريط

اسمك مشهور
انا جاهز للامتحانات
بصلاته المرضى بيخفوا
حبيت الناس
دايما سهران
عاش فى الكون زاهد
لو قلبك مجروح
مديح جديد
دمعنا نازل


لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3751887/1802a6a0/__sharing.html

سلام ونعمة[/CENTER]


----------



## jesus_loveme (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

شكرا ليك علي هذا الشريط الجميل وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## نونة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك شريط جميل اوى انا بحبة كتيرررررر               ميرسىىىىىى:bud:ىى


----------



## نبيل صابر2006 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

شكرا شكراً علي الشريط الجميل قوي ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم   .... بركه وشفاعه البابا كيرلس مع جميعنا امين


----------



## oesi no (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

حمد الله على السلامة يا باشا 
متشكرين على مجهودك الحلو دة وفى انتظار جديدك ​


----------



## BESHOY2005 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

:999:God bless you gina


----------



## johnhakim (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*عندي طلب صغيّر*

ميرسي جدًا على تعبكِ بس أنا كان نفسى لو تقدري تحطّي الترانيم بترتيب الشريط و تكتبي المرنّم بتاع كل ترنيمة جنب إسم ترنيمة عشان أنا باحب أوي أعرف إسم المرنم و ربّنا يبراكك. ميرسي مرة تانية و فى إنتظار ردّك.


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى خالص ليكو على مروركم الجميل وتشجيعكم
ميرسى " jesus_loveme - نونة - نبيل صابر2006 - johnhakim - BESHOY2005 "
وميرسى خالص يا جورج باشا على تشجيعك  والله يسلمك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي طلب صغيّر*



johnhakim قال:


> ميرسي جدًا على تعبكِ بس أنا كان نفسى لو تقدري تحطّي الترانيم بترتيب الشريط و تكتبي المرنّم بتاع كل ترنيمة جنب إسم ترنيمة عشان أنا باحب أوي أعرف إسم المرنم و ربّنا يبراكك. ميرسي مرة تانية و فى إنتظار ردّك.



مفيش تعب ولا حاجة يا جون..بس انا الحقيقة معرفش غير اسماء المرنمين اللى فى الشريط لكن معرفش ترتيبهم او مين بيرنم كل ترنيمة
على العموم انا اضفت صورة الغلاف وبها اسماء المرنمين فى الموضوع اعلى الصفحة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ميزوا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى جدا ياجينا على مجهودك الكبير دة
ولو مفيهاش تعب تبقا تتابعينا بالاخبار الجديدة
وبالاخص لساتر وزياد شحاتة00
ربنا يعوض تعبك
اخوكى مينا


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى يا مينا على ردك الجميل..ويارب الشريط يكون عجبك 
وباذن ربنا لو فى اى حاجة جديدة هارفعها على طول على المنتدى.. سلام ونعمة​


----------



## rammrommm (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

الف الف الف الف شكر يا جميل  :999:


----------



## ereny.g (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

شكرا اوى على الشريط الجميل ده وكل المرنمين اصواتهم حلوه اووووووووووووى


----------



## K A T Y (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

_*شريط تحفة يا جينا*_

_*ربنا بجد يعوض تعب محبتك*_

_*ويبارك حياتك*_


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى لمروركم وردودكم الجميلة 
ميرسى ل.. rammrommm & ereny.g
وميرسى ياكاتى ياقمر اتشرفت بوجودك
ربنا يباركو ويعوضكو خير ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ereny.g (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

شكرا يا جينا اوى الشريط تحفه بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:ura1::new4:


----------



## نشات جيد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

شكر على ترانيم  شريط جميل  ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى كتيير على مروركو الجميل
ereny.g  &  نشأت جيد
نورتوا فى المنتدى .. ومستنيين مشاركاتكو الجميلة معانا
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## نشات جيد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

*[COLOR="yellow[COLOR="Red"]"]شكر جدا على شريط جميل  ربنا يبارك ف خدمتكم  اذكرونى ف صلواتكم[/[/COLOR]COLOR]*


----------



## فريكيكو (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ربنا يبارك فيك وبسلامة يعطيك


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى فريكيكو & ميرسى ناجى 
على مروركم الجميل .. ربنا يعوض محبتكو​


----------



## نشات جيد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

[Q-BIBLE] نحن انتظر  المزيد  ربنا معكم  ويحفظكم[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## amirawadid (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

الشريط رائع و حلو أنهم مجموعة من المرنمين اصواتهم جميلة


----------



## فريكيكو (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى جدا ياجينا ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

ميرسى على مروركم ..ربنا يعوضكم
وكل سنة والجميع بخير..وياريت ماتنسونيش فى صلواتكم عشان الامتحانات​


----------



## ereny.g (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين ممكن اطلب طلب انا سمعت ان سامح عبيد نزل شريط جديد وانا مش لاقياه ممكن ربنا يعوضكوا:t17:


----------



## nesren (4 أغسطس 2008)

كتب مسيحية عن اهمية الصلب فى حياتنا


----------



## الامير الحزين (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ((دايما سهران)) للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنم سامح عبيد ومرنمين اخرين*

شريط جميل جدا خاصا ترنيمة  اسمك مشهور  لبولس ملاك  الشريط  انا بحب اسمعه                      شكرا على مجهودك الرائع ونحن منتظرين الجديد والمزيد


----------



## بشارة منير (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yossef smr (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن الشهيد ابال (12 يناير 2009)

مجموعة ترنيم حلوه جداً


----------



## mina_amir (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الشريط يا جينا 

​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (7 يونيو 2009)

*مجهود جميل يا كوب كوب*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 يونيو 2009)

*:big35::36_3_9: متشكر جدا 
بجد انا كنت بدور على ترانيم لبولس ملاك و كل ملاقى ترانيم ليه تكون مش بتشتغل​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (14 مايو 2010)

احلى موضوع واحلى تقييم
ربنا يباركك ويساعدك فى خدمتك


----------

